# PT100 Umformer springt auf hoher Analogwert



## dmande (10 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hab einen PT100 (3 Draht) mit Umformer 4-20mA angeschlossen an einem Analogeingabemodul AI 2xI 2-/4-wire ST (6ES7134-6GB00-0BA1, an Eingänge 5 (10+) u. 9 (1UV0).

*Das Verhalten ist folgendes: *Beim Anschluss (Verbinden) an Analogeingang bekomme ich einen Messwert (HEX 0FD8 / DEC 4056) und dann nach einige Sekunden springt es auf (HEX 76D8 / DEC 30.424).

-SPS Analogeingang auf 4-20mA.
-Verdrahtung vom PT100 zum Umformer geprüft und Verdrahtungsänderungen getestet, Wiederstand am PT100 Vorhanden (Messgerät).

Leider finde ich keine Informationen zum verwendeten Umformer.

*Meine Frage:* Ist das Störungsverhalten Typisch für einen Umformer ? Ich schätze es Prüft den Eingangs-Wiederstand und Sprint dann auf eine Störgröße.

Solltet jemand damit Erfahrung haben, bitte um kurze Rückmeldung.

Danke


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2021)

Was ist das für ein Messumformer? Ist das ein 2-Draht- oder 4-Draht-Messumformer? Hat der Messumformer noch eine eigene Versorgungsspannung? Ist an dem AI-Modul noch ein weiterer Sensor angeschlossen? Bekommst Du Diagnosemeldungen? Sind die ca. 22mA vielleicht eine Fehlermeldung aus dem Messumformer?

Harald


----------



## dmande (10 August 2021)

Danke Harald.

*Was ist das für ein Messumformer?*

+ und - Anschluss für Analogeingangsmodul, 4 Anschlüsse für PT100. Bezeichnung PT100 / 3W 0-400°C / 4-20mA. Bezeichnung 70MQHLP101

*
Ist das ein 2-Draht- oder 4-Draht-Messumformer? *

4 -Draht

*
Hat der Messumformer noch eine eigene Versorgungsspannung?*

Nein, bekommt Spannung vom Analogeingangsmodul.

*
Ist an dem AI-Modul noch ein weiterer Sensor angeschlossen? *

Nein

*
Bekommst Du Diagnosemeldungen? *

Nein, es gibt keine Störung am Modul.

*
Sind die ca. 22mA vielleicht eine Fehlermeldung aus dem Messumformer?*

Das vermute ich?


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2021)

Im Sinne des 20mA-Analogeingangs ist das ein 2-Draht-Messumformer (2DMU).
Wo findet man das Handbuch des Messumformers 70MQHLP101? Steht da was drin, wann der Umformer ca. 22mA ausgibt? Z.B. bei "Drahtbruch"?
Wenn der PT100 nur 3 Drähte hat, dann muß bestimmt für den fehlenden 4. Draht eine Brücke am Messumformer verdrahtet werden.

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (10 August 2021)

dmande schrieb:


> 70MQHLP101


Mit 70MQHL hab ich bei INOR einen Querverweis auf einen programmierbaren Transmitter gefunden.


----------



## matzecb (11 August 2021)

dmande schrieb:


> *Was ist das für ein Messumformer?*
> 
> + und - Anschluss für Analogeingangsmodul, 4 Anschlüsse für PT100. Bezeichnung PT100 / 3W 0-400°C / 4-20mA. Bezeichnung 70MQHLP101



Das kommt der Bezeichnung am nächsten.

..dann definitiv 2-Draht-Messumformer.
(bei Drahtbruch weniger als 4mA oder mehr als 20mA frei programmierbar)

Sind die 4-20mA messbar?

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 August 2021)

Im einfachsten Fall ist die Polarität vertauscht.


----------



## PN/DP (11 August 2021)

Da sollte aber der Analogeingang nicht ein paar Sekunden lang ca. 6 mA messen/anzeigen?

Harald


----------



## dmande (12 August 2021)

Danke zusammen, ich hab einen Ersatz verwendet, scheint Defekt gewesen zu sein.


----------

